# "Yiff"



## noitaroproc (May 8, 2006)

It's a stupid word. *Stop using it.*

ps: Grave and Kintaro aren't allowed in this thread.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

What the deuce?  You made another one? *shakes head* Lordy lordy lordy...


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> What the deuce?  You made another one? *shakes head* Lordy lordy lordy...



That's what I was thinking when I saw this thread again. Why not just have had one of the mods edit the other one?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, Dragoneer locked it. =3


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:    "Yiff"*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought and besides that ps about Grave and Kintaro not being alowed in the thread. Can he do that? They have a right to post in any thread they want. Just as long as the don't go at it.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, thread starters can't restrict someone from their thread. =3

However, I thought it was more of a joke really. Given the little smiley at the end. ^-^;


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:      "Yiff"*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. I wonder if admins can do that? Anyway, back to the subject of the word yiff. If it it a stupid word you stop using it. It not like anyone else is going to. It's a matter of opinion on who likes to use certain words and that. I use yiff all the time for Rping sake, so I'm not going to stop.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 8, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I see. I wonder if admins can do that? Anyway, back to the subject of the word yiff. If it it a stupid word you stop using it. It not like anyone else is going to. It's a matter of opinion on who likes to use certain words and that. I use yiff all the time for Rping sake, so I'm not going to stop.


I don't think we can. I don't even see a reason an admin would restrict something like that. I mean, if someone is stupid enough to troll an admin's thread...

Well. They get what's coming them. 

As for yiff, I can't stand the word. It's too "soft". And cute. And it sounds like a brand of peanut butter! That's just weiiird to me! And I know weird!


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:        "Yiff"*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO! Yeah, it does sound like the peanut better Jiff. All you have to do is kill the J and add a Y and you get Yiff. I wonder what that peanut butter would taste like?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something that alot of furs wouldn't mind eating... >.>


----------



## dave hyena (May 8, 2006)

I am reminded of King Canute.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:          "Yiff"*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree with you on that one. I wonder if there'd be commercials for it?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 8, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> LMAO! Yeah, it does sound like the peanut better Jiff. All you have to do is kill the J and add a Y and you get Yiff. I wonder what that peanut butter would taste like?


For a lot of a foreigners, "j" has a y-like sound... making Jiff peanut butter sound like something it shouldn't.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:          "Yiff"*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-nods- It funny though. They go around say Yiff when they are acctully say Jiff.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

"Choosy moms choose Yiff™" :3


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> "Choosing moms choose Yiff™" :3



OMFG! LMAO! I knew that someone was going to do that sooner or later. :lol:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cept I screwed it up, fixed though. =3


----------



## Vgm22 (May 8, 2006)

*RE:    "Yiff"*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Do you change your pic that you have all the time or does that do it by itself?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I manually go in and change that picture every 5 minutes or so. ^-^;

Naw, it changes on it's own.  It's pretty nifty.


----------



## Grave (May 8, 2006)

I also think yiff is a stupid word but im not about to start dictating what words people can and cant use. Furries are gonna use it just as much as they  RP on here and pretend to be...whatever it is they _think_ they are, so were just gonna have to deal with it.

p.s. Im still here, with as much right to state my opinion as anyone else.

p.p.s I didnt even see the point in this thread anyway, why you had to go and make another one exactly the same is beyond me.


----------



## Kanapi (May 8, 2006)

Are y'all thinking the word will be widely used even after it's in the Oxford'? You can make them have this one officially, but you won't hear them using it. Unless some comedian finds it up in the vocabulary, uses it in one of his monologues, gets popular and spreads it all over the you know what. Which is improbable.
So what's the use? Does it make you feel more confident to know "yiff" is one word that does exist?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Kanapi said:
			
		

> Are y'all thinking the word will be widely used even after it's in the Oxford'? You can make them have this one officially, but you won't hear them using it. Unless some comedian finds it up in the vocabulary, uses it in one of his monologues, gets popular and spreads it all over the you know what. Which is improbable.
> So what's the use? Does it make you feel more confident to know "yiff" is one word that does exist?



No one said that the world will ever be widely used, at least not in a mainstream way.  However in this fandom, it's quite commonplace.  I usually notice it being used by either uber fanatics or young people, just getting a hold into the fandom who see it a few times and run with it. 

I think the appeal of the word is because it's something specific to the fandom.  Just another form of slang if you will.


----------



## InvaderPichu (May 9, 2006)




----------



## DarkMeW (May 9, 2006)

Personally I always thought that the term 'yiff' was rather stupid. Even so, if you go on the internet there are a lot of really idiotic terms out there that you don't normally run into. I don't know if I it's different for the people in the fandom, but from what I've read so far, it seems like it's generally thought as stupid.


----------



## Kanapi (May 9, 2006)

*DarkMew*
You're right, Internet IS full of idiocy. I've recently learned that "furry" is for those who love women with their bikini zone unshaved!


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 9, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> I also think yiff is a stupid word but im not about to start dictating what words people can and cant use. Furries are gonna use it just as much as they  RP on here and pretend to be...whatever it is they _think_ they are, so were just gonna have to deal with it.
> 
> p.s. Im still here, with as much right to state my opinion as anyone else.
> 
> p.p.s I didnt even see the point in this thread anyway, why you had to go and make another one exactly the same is beyond me.



It was for the great justice of LULZ. Your over-raction to even the slighest of provocation is always amusing. Especially since you try so hard to reveal others as just trolls while failing to see that you are being somewhat troll like in nature also.

I definately won't deny that I troll either so there....

Anyways what were we talking about?

ORITE. Not particulary bothered about the word Yiff, but I don't use it myself unless I'm just poking fun at it and so on....


----------



## noitaroproc (May 9, 2006)

Grave and Kanapi get out of my thread 

Edit: You too, Vgm22!

Edit2: In fact, everyone get out!


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 9, 2006)

BUT I BRING OFFERINGS SIRE!


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> Grave and Kanapi get out of my thread
> 
> Edit: You too, Vgm22!
> 
> Edit2: In fact, everyone get out!



Make us?


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, well, when youve been around the block as long as i have, and come accross endless waves of trolls and idiots ready to jump in and stab you in the back at a moments notice, you _tend_ to get a little defensive against others. *shrugs*


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

why oh why does this thread have a 5 star rating?


----------



## Vgm22 (May 9, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> why oh why does this thread have a 5 star rating?


That's what I want to know. :?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 9, 2006)

Because someone rated the thread. Look at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 9, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Because someone rated the thread. Look at the bottom of the page.



Thank you for pointing that out.  I forgot you can do that.


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOh...i didnt know you could do that...heh...well, guess id better put my rating in..can anyone guess what it'll be?


----------



## Vgm22 (May 9, 2006)

*RE:    "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oo oo I can guess! It's going to be a 1 right?


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> oo oo I can guess! It's going to be a 1 right?



hehe, damn skippy


----------



## Vgm22 (May 9, 2006)

*RE:      "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm right? YAY! I'm right! Do I win a prize?


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



err...no, sry.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 9, 2006)

*RE:        "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww...Well I figured I wasn't going to, but a fur can dream. :lol:


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Aww...Well I figured I wasn't going to, but a fur can dream. :lol:



So can a regular human


----------



## Vgm22 (May 9, 2006)

*RE:          "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is true. I'm just mad at what is going on the news, so I'm not associating myself as a human for the time being. (Yes, I am weird, if you didn't know that. :lol: )


----------



## Grave (May 9, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats going on in the news? I never watch it and i dont read newspapers...


----------



## Vgm22 (May 9, 2006)

*RE:            "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's nothing world wide. Local for me. They found a baby some heartless bastard threw in a dumpster here in Florida. Wrapped in a grabage bag, dead mind you and they haven't found out who did it yet.


----------



## Kanapi (May 10, 2006)

*Vgm22*
What about a DNA analysis?


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 10, 2006)

*RE:    "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Heh, well, when youve been around the block as long as i have, and come accross endless waves of trolls and idiots ready to jump in and stab you in the back at a moments notice, you _tend_ to get a little defensive against others. *shrugs*



Just go with the flow man.

I'm only twenty but I've been using the internet for about 8 years.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 10, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Kanapi said:
			
		

> *Vgm22*
> What about a DNA analysis?



For what may I ask? It's kinda hard to know what your talking about Kanapi when you to quote a post. :?


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (May 10, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				noitaroproc said:
			
		

> Grave and Kanapi get out of my thread
> 
> Edit: You too, Vgm22!
> 
> Edit2: In fact, everyone get out!



Hey noitaroproc you got to be a hell of a lot nicer to people. (Grave i'm sorry that I got pissed at you during one of the posting about one of the guys here wanting to have this one girl like him). I really don't care about the word "yiff" it's just a word and nothing else so get the F*** over an get on with your life o.k. noitaroproc. As for telling other people to get out of the thread your just a lonely person that wants every body to notice u just so u can start fights with people.

I think that Grave, Kanapi, and Vgm22 are actually pretty nice people if you get to know them. I don't think u have the right to tell any one to stay out of a thread and I think u should shut up and let these people post on here if they want.

Love Ya, Grave; Kanapi; and Vgm22


----------



## Grave (May 10, 2006)

Volk Quicksilver said:
			
		

> (Grave i'm sorry that I got pissed at you during one of the posting about one of the guys here wanting to have this one girl like him).
> 
> I think that Grave, Kanapi, and Vgm22 are actually pretty nice people if you get to know them. I don't think u have the right to tell any one to stay out of a thread and I think u should shut up and let these people post on here if they want.
> 
> Love Ya, Grave; Kanapi; and Vgm22




Thanks man. My memory of course fails me as always so i forget the time you got pissed off at me so its ok. 

Man...seriously...my memory is getting worse...if i was taking drugs, or drinking lots of beer, or doing anything like that id understand it, but i dont do shit like that so what the deuce is going on in my fucking head??!! lol

Help me...


----------



## Vgm22 (May 10, 2006)

*RE:   "Yiff"*



			
				Volk Quicksilver said:
			
		

> noitaroproc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks VQ. I love ya too. I didn't really care about noitaroproc telling me to get out. I just blew it off. Not like he can kick us of a thread that we have a right to be on just as much as him or anyone else. VQ if you want to talk to me, just look up my messengers screen names and give me a buzz one day. (AIM I don't have for the time being, so MSN and YIM is what I'm using now)


----------



## noitaroproc (May 11, 2006)

Volk Quicksilver said:
			
		

> noitaroproc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL

PS YOU ARE A DUMB


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 11, 2006)

Indeed Noita! FOR SHAME ON YOU!

How dare you not be incredibly nice and polite to complete strangers on the internet even though they might be pissing you off D:


----------



## dave hyena (May 11, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL
> 
> PS YOU ARE A DUMB



I think that all your posts could be replaced with a placeholder saying: "I am an adolescent male and trying to be cool (but on the internet) by saying rude things and pretending that I hate everything and are enthusiastic about nothing (because liking anything or being enthusiastic is uncool)" and we would be none the poorer.

Maybe even the occasional image macro could be inserted for that extra Internet coolness.

Because lord knows, there is nothing quite so cool as repeating that *HILARIOUS* catchphrase you saw, the same image macro that has been doing the rounds for the last three years or telling people that they're "stupid and dumb hurr".

Stop playing the sullen adolescent I say.


----------



## Zippo (May 11, 2006)

Well said Dave, well said. He/she also spews a bunch of crap in the irc like he owns the place, heh, go fig. :3


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 11, 2006)

You're one to talk about people spouting crap Zippo! You went and hassled Bloo to take off the censor bar she joking put on her drawing of her boyfriend I might add, all because you are desperate to see porn!

WHY COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMETHING YOU ARE GETTING FOR FREE?

ESPECIALLY IF YOU CAN GET IT SOMEWHERE ELSE?


----------



## Zippo (May 11, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> You're one to talk about people spouting crap Zippo! You went and hassled Bloo to take off the censor bar she joking put on her drawing of her boyfriend I might add, all because you are desperate to see porn!
> 
> WHY COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMETHING YOU ARE GETTING FOR FREE?
> 
> ESPECIALLY IF YOU CAN GET IT SOMEWHERE ELSE?



Who the hell is you? ive made up for that privarely, so what right do you have to spew out your junk over a whole nother topic in the wrong section of the forms? I refuse to try to defend myself against the likes of you if you cant mind your own damn business. Thank you.


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 11, 2006)

The likes of me?

I am shocked and appalled sir!

Do you not know of Sir Cullen? LORD AND MASTERFUL BASTARD OF ALL OF DUMFRIES?

You insult me with your mocking tones and bad typing D:
I insist on satisfaction.

It is clear to me that you believe it wrong for people to come to the defense of their friends! YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED SIR! And yet you talk to me as if I am in the wrong?

HA! I laugh at you!

AND HA AGAIN SIR!


----------



## Zippo (May 11, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> The likes of me?
> 
> I am shocked and appalled sir!
> 
> ...


Well then go off and satisfy yourself then, I wont have anything to do with it.

[knows plenty of ways to politely tell someone to f*ck off]


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 11, 2006)

Satisfy myself? I thought thats what YOU were trying to do when you were complaining about that censor bar sir?


----------



## Vgm22 (May 11, 2006)

Well looks like this threads going to get locked again. -breaks out the popcorn and watches yet the begining of another flamewar or whatever you want to call it-


----------



## Grave (May 11, 2006)

And this time *I* cant be blamed for shit!
No matter how hard *someone* tries


----------



## Vgm22 (May 11, 2006)

*RE:  "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> And this time *I* cant be blamed for shit!
> No matter how hard *someone* tries



That is true, so sit back and watch. -offers you some popcorn-


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 11, 2006)

No, but they can sure as hell try :3


----------



## Grave (May 11, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thankyou, i dont like popcorn


----------



## Vgm22 (May 11, 2006)

*RE:    "Yiff"*



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Would you like anything else? I do come prepared for these sort of things. :lol:


----------



## dave hyena (May 11, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> Do you not know of Sir Cullen? LORD AND MASTERFUL BASTER OF ALL OF DUMFRIES?



The King sits in Dunfermline town, 
Drinking the blood-red wine; 
"O where shall I get a skeely skipper 
To sail this ship or mine?" 

Then up and spake an eldern knight, 
Sat at the King's right knee: 
"Sir Patrick Spens is the best sailor 
That ever sailed the sea." 

The King has written a broad letter, 
And sealed it with his hand, 
And sent it to Sir Patrick Spens, 
Was walking on the strand. 

"To Noroway, to Noroway, 
To Noroway o'er the foam; 
The King's daughter of Noroway, 
'Tis thou must fetch her home." 

The first line that Sir Patrick read, 
A loud laugh laughed he; 
The next line that Sir Patrick read, 
The tear blinded his ee. 

"O who is this has done this deed, 
Has told the King of me, 
To send us out at this time of the year, 
To sail upon the sea?


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 11, 2006)

Best post on the forum EVER.

Dave wins.


----------



## noitaroproc (May 11, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> noitaroproc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erf :cry:


----------



## Vitae (May 11, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> erf :cry:



Oh you


----------



## noitaroproc (May 12, 2006)

Vitae said:
			
		

> noitaroproc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vitae I can't... take this abuse....


----------



## Grave (May 12, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> Vitae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You opened yourself up to it by posting a stupid thread.


----------



## Kanapi (May 12, 2006)

Wow! _Another_ thread messed up! Grave and me kinda two-cocked the first one, it got closed, then you start another with the same name and twirl away by yourselves! What people! What furries!


----------



## noitaroproc (May 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> You opened yourself up to it by posting a stupid thread.



You're not too bright, are ya. :roll:


----------



## Grave (May 12, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, i can hold my own, unlike certain people who just go around creating stupid flame-bait threads.


----------



## Jirris (May 13, 2006)

'Yiff' is a horrible word.

It's a fairly good cardgame though.


----------



## Xan_vega (May 13, 2006)

**Sneaks in with two cents** Well my husband and I use the word yiff as a codeword around our parents so they don't catch on that we are talking about sex. They freak over that kinda crap. They now know what yiff basically means and still rather us use the term yiff than sex. **Flings down the two cents and runs away fast**


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 13, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhs! Remember! Everything is taken seriously on the internet!

*Nudge*


----------



## noitaroproc (May 13, 2006)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> **Sneaks in with two cents** Well my husband and I use the word yiff as a codeword around our parents so they don't catch on that we are talking about sex. They freak over that kinda crap. They now know what yiff basically means and still rather us use the term yiff than sex. **Flings down the two cents and runs away fast**



That's the most retarded shit I've ever heard. Both you and your parents need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## Jirris (May 13, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> That's the most retarded shit I've ever heard. Both you and your parents need to grow the fuck up.



There's something about being a parent that causes the 'stupid gland' to reactivate (it's primary life-cycle being during puberty, of course).

Oh no, you can't thing about sex, even though your father and I (and everyone else we dated) were taking the skinny boat to china town whenever we could.


----------



## uncia2000 (May 13, 2006)

Hrmm... OK, both this thread and its predecessor started whilst I was away for a bit.

There _are_ still good points in here; mostly back in the first two pages, though...


----------



## Xan_vega (May 13, 2006)

noitaroproc said:
			
		

> That's the most retarded shit I've ever heard. Both you and your parents need to grow the fuck up.



Well it's as retarded as telling everyone to stop using the term "yiff".


----------



## noitaroproc (May 14, 2006)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> noitaroproc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, yours is far more retarded.


----------



## cpctail (May 14, 2006)

No, yours is far more retarded.
[/quote]

sounds like someone is still in elementary school


----------



## noitaroproc (May 14, 2006)

cpctail said:
			
		

> No, yours is far more retarded.



sounds like someone is still in elementary school
[/quote]

:iceburn:


----------



## Vgm22 (May 14, 2006)

Well it looks as thought yet another war is about to begin.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Well it looks as thought yet another war is about to begin.


DOODYHEAD!

. . .

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 14, 2006)

*RE:   "Yiff"*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you calling me that or are you just thowing it out?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Are you calling me that or are you just thowing it out?


It was just... out there. =P


----------



## Vgm22 (May 14, 2006)

*RE:     "Yiff"*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. :lol: Well keep going throwing out words when you have to.


----------



## Kanapi (May 14, 2006)

*both noitaroproc & this mu'fuggin' Xan_vega*
Turned it down as easily as you turned it up. Who's retarded? The answer is, everyone, including (a ve-e-ery li'l bit) me. Well, except for, maybe, Grave. Just because I don't want him bitching out about that.
You just can't keep close to the topic, can you?
There is absoltuely no use in dissing someone's relatives, at least down here.


----------



## uncia2000 (May 14, 2006)

Great window display/show for anyone in the community passing-by, guys. :roll:


_*looks out at all those people who were thinking about posting, but decided not to do so...*_


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2006)

Doodyheads! 

*tosses up a lock onto the thread before it devolves further*

This thread will not be ressurected.


----------

